# Wie erstellt man(n) solch einen Wahnsinns Rahmen ?



## lover (30. Januar 2005)

*Hallo zusammen !
Bin langsam aber sicher am verzweifeln.Ich suche schon seit 2 Wochen ein Tutorial,welcher mir zeigt wie ich solch einen Rahmen in Photoshop erstelle (also das ein teil im Rahmen der ander auserhalb).Aber alles fehlanzeige.Jetzt bin ich auf eurer Seite gestrandet.Ihr seit die letzte Hoffnung.Bitte,bitte helft mir weiter.
Ganz großen dank an alle,die mir bei meinem Problem helfen können.*


----------



## Leola13 (30. Januar 2005)

Hai, 

neue Ebene erstellen und einen Verlauf anwenden (Hellgrau nach weiss), Textebene erstellen mit dem Namen   ,
über eine Ebenemaske die entsprechenden Teile des alten (grünen) Hintergrundes ausblenden.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## lover (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort,aber kannst du mir  das bitte ein bisschen ausführlicher erklären,da ich mich in Photoshop nicht gut auskenne.
Danke scon im voraus.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (30. Januar 2005)

Eigentlich kann man das nicht genauer erklären. Wenn du nicht weisst was eine Maske ist, dann schau mal im Handbuch nach oder F1.


----------



## lover (30. Januar 2005)

Neue Ebene habe ich angelegt verlauf auch und jetzt? wie lege ich eine Textebene an und wie bekomme ich den hintergrund ausgeblendet? Anbei mal ein Foto bei dem die Füße aus dem Rahmen schauen sollen und der Rahmen soll in schwarz sein.Bekomme es nicht hin.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (30. Januar 2005)

Ist dir einegtlich klar das im Rahmen der Farbverlauf ist? Du hast noch keinen gemacht! Willst du jetzt da wo bei dem Bild ganz oben das weiss ist schwarz ist oder anderstrum?

Edit: Ups mir ist grade eingefallen, dass ich den Verlauf ja nicht sehe wenn er drunter ist. Also du machst eine Maske auf die ebene und alles was man sehen soll macht auf der Maske weiss und den Rest schwarz.

Und die Textebene legt sich ja von alleine an.


----------



## lover (30. Januar 2005)

Hört sich vielleicht beschert an,aber ich versteh nur Bahnhof.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand (in Deutsch) damit es Anfänger verstehen erklären wie ich das SCHRITT für SCHRITT mache.Am besten wäre es evtl. mit Screenshoot´s damit ich es nachvollziehen kann.Denke es gibt noch einige andere die das interesieren würde.

Schritt 1 : Ich habe obiges Foto in Photoshop geöffnet.
Schritt 2 : 
Schritt 3 : 

usw.

Danke nochmals .


----------



## DragonMaster (30. Januar 2005)

wenn ich mir das bild so angucke, wärs für dich bestimmt auch noch ganz interessant zu wissen wie man ein Bild vernünftig freistellt, (wenn der schatten mit in den ramen übergeht wird das bestimmt nicht gut aussehen) so bekommste den weissen hintergrund auch weg!

  ich hab da letztens ein tutorial zu geschrieben : h**p://ansgarm.an.funpic.de/verb.01/tut05.htm

 ach ja, dein bild hat im gegensatz zum "vorbild" keinen Hintergrund, ich würde überhaupt keinen rahmen machen sondern den verlauf direkt in den hintergrund setzen, dann müsstest du dich auch nicht unbedingt um den schatten kümmern.

  foto selber gemacht?
  wenn ja wie hasste das mädel überredet?


----------



## lover (30. Januar 2005)

Ich arbeite nebenher als Fotograf,da bedarf keiner Überredungskunst,denn die Mädel´s kommen zu mir.Danke für den link werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen und sehen ob ichs da versteh.
Danke


----------



## Boromir (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo lover,

meintest du das in etwa so?


----------



## lover (30. Januar 2005)

Ich brech ab.Das ist genau das waß ich meine.Bitte sag mir schritt für schritt wie ich dabei vorgehen muß damit ich das auch so hinbekomme.
Kanns immer noch nicht glauben.Absolut genial.
Danke


----------



## Dark_Fighter (30. Januar 2005)

Also wenn dir das so reicht dann schneid einfach die Frau aus, und leg unter die ausgeschnittene Ebene dieses Braune Feld und den Rest auf der unteren Ebene weiss machen.


----------



## da_Dj (31. Januar 2005)

Das ganze nennt sich OOB (Out of Bounds), kannst mal danach suchen, allerdigns wirst hier direkt im Forum nicht viel zu finden.


----------



## lover (31. Januar 2005)

Danke Jungs !
Ihr seit echt top.Besonderen dank an Bodomir,der sich die mühe gemacht hat,ein kleinens
Tutuorial für mich zu schreiben.So langsam bekomm ich es hin.


----------

